# Craftsman, Custom (Classic)



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

I purchased this little jewel cuz it waz purty and had just been cleaned up and gone through.

However, before long the transmission locked up. It won't shift, or move.

A guy who worked on my big tractor said it was a "pin" in the transmission; that it was no big deal and said if I brought it to him he would take care of it for $100. I never did do it and want to sell it. Another guy told me about the same. I almost sold it today, but we were a ways away and I'm sure he he was concerned about the tranny.

Anyone have any experience with this? Does what the guys told me sound right?

BTW, it is for sale, if anyone should be interested.......$400.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

